# Broken tail feathers



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

I've rehabbed a feral pigeon that in all likelihood had PMV. He's doing just great now with the exception of all his broken tail feathers. They all broke off when he had balance issues. 
How do I handle this? I do know that broken feathers won't grow. Should they be pulled? If so... what's the best approach for this?

thanks

Julianne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Julianne,

Hope your pigeon is doing well.. Has he fully recovered from the PMV? 
As for the tail feathers, you are right and they will not grow back unless the old feather (no matter how small it may be) will be pulled out.

I pulled many tail feathers before and it's quite easy, if it's too small to grip then you can use a tweezer and hold it straight, firmly then pull straight out. 
Don't twist or pull to one side but just pull it out straight very quickly and it should come out nicely. Sometimes the pigeons will help and push it out themselves.

Let us know how it goes..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lets say the bird has 12 tail feathers. Pull 6 one day then 6 the next. But do 3 on each side. The it takes about 6 weeks to grow back fully. The bird will not fly well the first 3 weeks but then it will pick up from there.


----------

